

Request for web design help - ColinWright

The MathsJam landing page makes you want to tear your eyes out, I know.  For the intended audience it's not actually that bad, but I'd be interested in having a better one.  Problem is, we have no money to throw at something like this<p>But people who do work deserve suitable and appropriate compensation.  So here's the thing.  If you're interested in coming to the MathsJam weekend, I'll give you a free place if you redesign the landing page and a couple of associated pages.  I know that this will be a non-trivial amount of work, but I really, <i>really</i> don't want anything fancy.  I'm not going to say "Hard hard can it be?" because I know I can't do it, but I'm pretty sure that someone with interest, experience or inclination will be able to do something significantly better in not a lot of time.<p>So if you're interested, either comment below, or email me at MathsJam (at) solipsys spot co spot uk and we can talk about scope of work, independence, criteria for acceptance, and compensation.  Since compensation is likely to be a free spot at the MathsJam, probably this will only be of interest to UK people, but it may be possible to set up a three way deal.  I do, for example, have someone coming to the MathsJam from the US, and maybe they can pay you instead of paying me.<p>There are options and possibilities.<p>Work done "on spec" is entirely at your own risk.  In return, I promise I won't use anything you show me without agreeing compensation.<p>I hope this is of interest.  If I get no responses by the weekend I'll be looking elsewhere.
======
jolan
Try a free, decent template:

<http://pilu.github.com/web-app-theme/>

<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/>

~~~
ColinWright
I appreciate your reply, but you overestimate my time to find out what "a
template" means in this context.

I do know of the existence of CSS, and I know it enables one to set different
colors, fonts, sizes, layout, _etc._ for the various elements of a page.

But I don't know exactly how, and I don't know how to cause a page to use it,
and I don't know how to fix it so it doesn't screw up in minority browsers,
and I have zero taste in design, and I DON'T HAVE TIME.

There are people for whom this is totally trivial and they do it every single
day without thinking. I'm willing to compensate for that. If you make a decent
version of the page in literally 5 minutes, and I like it, we can talk about
compensation.

Let me say again, many here will think the work required is trivial, and that
they are helping by making these suggestions, but do not underestimate how
much you know, how little I know, or think that I have time.

I appreciate the knowledge others have, and one day I too might be able to
spend 5 minutes making something better, but I'd have to learn how. For now,
I'd rather just compensate someone else to do it.

Terms to be agreed.

------
helen842000
Hey Colin,

I'm by no means an expert but I'm always happy to help out where I can.

I've dropped you an e-mail with a screenshot of a 5 min mockup I made using a
free template and the existing info from your current site.

You're welcome to have it, if it's of use to you.

It's nothing fantastic but it's neat and a step in the right direction.

Hope it helps!

Any issues, shoot me an e-mail at helen842000 at gmail.com

~~~
ColinWright
Hey Helen - I've replied to your email - thanks.

------
revorad
You should just use a free tool like <http://weebly.com>. They have some
decent stock designs. You don't need to code anything, just paste in your
text. I recently recommended it to a friend, who can't write a word of HTML
and he got a nice site up in half a day.

------
ColinWright
Clickable: <http://www.mathsjam.com/confindex.html>

------
ashraful
I'd be happy to help out.

My portfolio is at madebyargon.com

Please email me at inlith@gmail.com

------
Omnipresent
clicking that link took me back to the 90's. there are some pretty nice
looking templates on <http://themeforest.com> as well.

~~~
ColinWright
I appreciate the suggestion and information, but please read the comment
elsewhere: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2997713>

In short, I have no idea what to do with the information you just gave me. I
don't know the things are that I have no awareness of. There are unknown
unknowns, and for me in the field of web design, everything is an unknown
unknown.

One day I might have the time to learn, but that day is not today, won't be
this week, month, or probably year. I am interested, but other things have
priority just now.

